# Bicillin LA



## caseef (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok hope someone can clear this up for me.  When giving a patient a bicillin LA injection we typically give the patient 1.2 million units.  The HCPCS states that the J0561 is for 100,000 units so wouldn't we use 12 units when coding?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ked2505 (Feb 20, 2013)

You are correct....12 units. This was a long discussion in our office a few months ago.


----------

